# Federal Gov't Job - Civil Engineer



## JasonVT (Apr 23, 2008)

I am posting to find out the best way to find opportunities for a federal position. I live in Charlotte NC and have 8 years of Civil Engineering / Land Development experience. From what I can tell, DoD is the biggest employer of engineers in the federal gov't, but I am open to anything. Ive only worked in the private sector and am looking for a change.

Thanks


----------



## maryannette (Apr 23, 2008)

JasonVT said:


> I am posting to find out the best way to find opportunities for a federal position. I live in Charlotte NC and have 8 years of Civil Engineering / Land Development experience. From what I can tell, DoD is the biggest employer of engineers in the federal gov't, but I am open to anything. Ive only worked in the private sector and am looking for a change. Thanks


www.usajobs.com

I used this website. You have to prepare a resume and post it, then find jobs that you are interested in and there's a way to submit the resume to each job link.


----------



## JasonVT (Apr 23, 2008)

mary said:


> www.usajobs.comI used this website. You have to prepare a resume and post it, then find jobs that you are interested in and there's a way to submit the resume to each job link.


thanks mary. hopefully I can find something. I need a change.


----------



## JasonVT (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice. Looks like theres absolutely nothing within 50 miles of Charlotte...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

^^^ Be prepared to exercise EXTREME patience if you are seeking federal employment in a specific location. One other thing to consider - with the impending presidential election, many agencies will be placing a freeze on non-essential positions.

Good luck on your search!

Regards,

JR


----------



## maryannette (Apr 24, 2008)

JasonVT said:


> Nice. Looks like theres absolutely nothing within 50 miles of Charlotte...


I think the site is federal jobs only. I don't know of anything close to Charlotte, but NC has many military bases. Probably the closest to you is Fort Bragg/Pope near Fayetteville. If you don't want to relocate, try state or county jobs. I think these are all hired through Employment Security Commission on their website. I don't have the link, but it should be easy to find. Good luck.


----------



## Carrameow (Apr 24, 2008)

JasonVT said:


> I am posting to find out the best way to find opportunities for a federal position. I live in Charlotte NC and have 8 years of Civil Engineering / Land Development experience. From what I can tell, DoD is the biggest employer of engineers in the federal gov't, but I am open to anything. Ive only worked in the private sector and am looking for a change. Thanks


Check the FAA website under state of Washington. jobs.faa.gov


----------



## Dleg (Apr 24, 2008)

I think you can configure USAJobs to e-mail you every announcement for positions you are interested in, in areas you are interested in. I know this because I have been receiving forwarded e-mails from USAJobs, which were meant for a guy who quit and went to work for the USEPA. But they keeep sending him announcements for positions, and now I am getting his mail.

I don't know how to set it up to do that, though.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 25, 2008)

^^ I did that a few years back, and don't remember how to do it. USAJobs shows up faithfully every day showing me the jobs available in GA,FL, SC, and NC.

Don't really need it anymore, but it is nice to be kept abreast of what's available out there.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 25, 2008)

Dleg said:


> I don't know how to set it up to do that, though.


That is an invaluable tool for anyone who works for the Federal Government. So many positions open and close on a post that its near impossible to maintain visibility on all of them (especially the tenet positions).

Heres the process:

1. Goto www.usajobs.gov

2. Select My Usajobs on the top navigation panel.

3. If you dont have an account, create one. If you do have an account, sign in.

4. Select "My Search Agents."

5. Select "Create New Agent."

6. Fill out the details and you are done!

You can have up to 10 different agents at any given time. I have 4 set up right now, 2 at my current job location (1 for current Federal announcements and 1 for outside announcements) and 2 for the job location Im looking at.

Let me know if this helps!


----------



## dkent (May 6, 2008)

It also doesn't hurt to use some sales skills to develop or work relationships with people that already work for the gov. They can give you advice and also alert you to upcoming positions that aren't yet posted on the net.

At one time I was told that the Army/COE was not required to post jobs on usajobs.com. ...don't know if this is true or not. However, I use this site for Army/COE jobs:

https://cpolwapp.belvoir.army.mil/public/va...lfNom/index.jsp

Good luck,

DKent, PE

Civil Engineer

USACE


----------



## civil-nj (Jul 9, 2008)

dkent said:


> DKent, PECivil Engineer
> 
> USACE


DKent, I recently saw a job announcement for a permanent USACE position based in Bridgewater, NJ, but I haven't been able to find the office address online. Is it possible that it's based out of a trailer, or do you know of a permanent office there?


----------



## dkent (Jul 9, 2008)

civil-nj said:


> DKent, I recently saw a job announcement for a permanent USACE position based in Bridgewater, NJ, but I haven't been able to find the office address online. Is it possible that it's based out of a trailer, or do you know of a permanent office there?


Give me the announcement number and I'll take a look at it. ...Maybe it's an area office or project office and not the District office.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 24, 2008)

I realize this is an older post, but as someone who just managed to get back into the Federal workforce I figured I'd add something in case there are any others who may be looking into this.

1) USAJobs and cpol.army.mil (Army Civilian Personnel Online) are you best bets for finding a job. If you're looking for COE jobs, you're better off with CPOL...I tried to apply for a couple COE jobs on USAJobs only to find out they didn't actually exist.

2) *[SIZE=12pt]If you want to apply for a position with the COE you need to set up a resume at CPOL and submit it before you can apply.[/SIZE]* This is true whether you search/apply for jobs at CPOL or USAJobs.


----------

